# [OT] Musa ispiratrice

## zUgLiO

C'e' qualche canzone o gruppo che vi ispira,o che vi facilita la programmazione?

Ieri sera ho notato che metttendo su Bob Marley il programma si scriveva praticamente da solo   :Very Happy: 

Chissà se all'esame lo potrò ascoltare...

A parte gli scherzi,cosa ascoltate quando programmate?

----------

## xlyz

in questo momento duke ellington, ma non sto programmando   :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Coldplay, Dire Straits, e qualche rapper in momenti di loop mentale.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## teknux

aphex twin, maria callas, radiohead, massive attack, sigle cartoons, varie ed eventuali...

----------

## Peach

grande Duke Ellington (dovrei avere da qualche parte un Ellington @ Newport)

Personalmente ascolto di tutto.. musica da sottofondo... no words

quando disegno, in piena fase compositiva opto per musica elettronica, D'n'B, tech synth e mille altre cose strane

Poi capita qualche cosa di musica classica (anche se la preferisco ascoltare che usare da sottofondo)

Programmando opto più su generi tranquilli, reggae direi che è ottimale, ma nn è detto  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gatiba

Solo Heavy Metal   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## paolo

Per lo piu' D'n'b.

Perchè se nella musica ci sono anche le parole, queste mi interferiscono con i processi mentali nel tentativo di capirle  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## Sparker

Attualmente Enigma

----------

## MyZelF

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Attualmente Enigma

 

Anch'io nei momenti creativi sono per Enigma... o Pink Floyd (in questo momento Dark side of the moon, per la precisione)...  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Io passo da un estremo all'altro: dai Metallica (soprattutto il live con l'orchestra di San Francisco: superbo!) a mozart & co. 

Dipende da come sono d'umore  :Very Happy: 

/me che concorda con chi ritiene la musica stimolante per il processo creativo

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che concorda con chi ritiene la musica stimolante per il processo creativo

 

ci sono numerosi studi che dimostrano che con la musica nelle stalle, la "creazione" di latte aumenta. e Mozart e' uno dei compositori più efficaci   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## Rotterdam

dream theater e qualche ciusbina d'accompagnamento facilitano il code  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

quando programmo?

SkaPunk, Punk, U2, Musica Classica (beethoven, tchaikovsky, mozart, bizet e qualcun'altro)

Se metto su altro mi metto a cantare e non mi concentro piu'  :Smile: 

questi invece mi rilassano

ciauz

----------

## neon

Solitamente metto xmms in random con sopra tutto quello che c'è nell'hd (classica, ambient, metal, punk, rock alternativo, 80's, 70's, leggera, numetal, sigle cartoni, ecc, ecc)

Infatti si notano gli sbalzi nel codice (Soprattutto nei passaggi da Battisti agli Slipknot)

----------

## HexDEF6

Per programmare direi opeth, katatonia, dark tranquillity, i primi album degli anathema.... 

se leggo (io leggo praticamente solo fantascienza e howto!) grotus e i primi album dei tiamat

Quando invece ho voglia di ascoltare musica e basta vado su qualcosa di piu' duro   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> dai Metallica (soprattutto il live con l'orchestra di San Francisco: superbo!)[penso tu ti riferisca a S&M, giusto? Nd/me] a 

 

 *Quote:*   

> dream theater

 

Che dire se si può quotare tutto?? 

Scherzi a parte, oltre a quelli già quotati mi piace ascoltare anche i Queen (guarda un pò), Steve Vai, i Van Halen e anche Ben Harper (spero si scriva così...). Idem per la classica amo molto la chitarra, nn mi piace tanto la musica da orkestra. 

/me amante della chitarra

----------

## shev

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dai Metallica (soprattutto il live con l'orchestra di San Francisco: superbo!) [penso tu ti riferisca a S&M, giusto? Nd/me] a   

 

Esatto, proprio quello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

 *Rotterdam wrote:*   

> dream theater e qualche ciusbina d'accompagnamento facilitano il code  

 

Ascoltare "Scenes from a Memory" o "Images & Words" prima, durante e dopo la programmazione facilita il tutto !!

Esattamente come con Mozart !

----------

## bld

 *gatiba wrote:*   

>  *Rotterdam wrote:*   dream theater e qualche ciusbina d'accompagnamento facilitano il code   
> 
> Ascoltare "Scenes from a Memory" o "Images & Words" prima, durante e dopo la programmazione facilita il tutto !!
> 
> Esattamente come con Mozart !

 

Concordo, specie scenes.. anche "a change of seasons" non mi spiace.. se non ricordo male tutto il team di programmazione di "xine" il famoso media player per Lnx, ha gli stessi gusti.. DREAM THEATER!!!!

----------

## DuDe

Io non programmo, ma di solito traffico con howto e cose varie, e preferisco del Sano Reggae, a volte police e a volte ancora Suzanne Vega

----------

## ScolaBirra

Al lavoro ho perennemente le cuffie sulla testa dove ci girano: Pearl Jam, Bad Religion, Alice in Chains, Mad Season, Faith no More e..... Elio e le Storie Tese!!!

Scola

----------

## zUgLiO

Grandissimi i Pearl Jam!

----------

## paolo

Com'è che nessuno ascolta Nek?  :Laughing: 

Tutti musica alternativa vedo!  :Smile: 

Sicuri che di commerciale non ne ascolta nessuno?  :Razz: 

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E che domande cccp, csi, pgr. E poi ogni tanto un po di punk.

----------

## bld

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E che domande cccp, csi, pgr. E poi ogni tanto un po di punk.

 

okay ora conosco 3 persone che ascoltano i pgr e i cccp (che poi mi sa che sono piu o meno la stessa band). La prima e' il mio compagno di casa le seconda e' fratak e la terza sei tu  :Razz: 

----------

## Menkalinan

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concordo, specie scenes.. anche "a change of seasons" non mi spiace.. se non ricordo male tutto il team di programmazione di "xine" il famoso media player per Lnx, ha gli stessi gusti.. DREAM THEATER!!!!

 

Dream theater???? ioioioioioioioioioio

Quando faccio i programmini per l'uni non ascolto altro.

A proposito, qualcuno va ai concerti a febbraio? Io me ne sparo due (penso Milano e Roma).

----------

## micron

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Ascoltare "Scenes from a Memory" o "Images & Words" prima, durante e dopo la programmazione facilita il tutto !!

 

Non sono d'accordo, io finisco con il distrarmi in continuazione, mi perdo a seguire tutti i cambi di tempo, etc...  :Laughing: 

Ad ogni modo mi piace molto ascoltare Jazz e Fusion mentre programmo, as ogni modo qualcosa di tranquillo.

Invece mentre faccio altro vado anche sul "pesante" (Testament, Pantera, Symphony X, Savatage, Opeth,...)

... insomma, ascolto un po' di tutto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   E che domande cccp, csi, pgr. E poi ogni tanto un po di punk. 
> 
> okay ora conosco 3 persone che ascoltano i pgr e i cccp (che poi mi sa che sono piu o meno la stessa band). La prima e' il mio compagno di casa le seconda e' fratak e la terza sei tu 

 

Infatti i c.s.i sono gli ex cccp senza alcuni componenti e con l'aggiunta di altri. I pgr sono i c.s.i. 

senza massimo zamboni. Comunque sempre dei grandi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Avevo dimenticato che con banda !=56K (mai piu' speriamo) sono solito sintonizzarmi su www.digitallyimported.com.

Paolo

----------

## bld

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
> Concordo, specie scenes.. anche "a change of seasons" non mi spiace.. se non ricordo male tutto il team di programmazione di "xine" il famoso media player per Lnx, ha gli stessi gusti.. DREAM THEATER!!!! 
> 
> Dream theater???? ioioioioioioioioioio
> ...

 

io a mil il 7 febraio ci sono sicuro

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> io a mil il 7 febraio ci sono sicuro

 

Mi stai dicendo che c'è un concerto dei Dream Theater a Milano il 7 feb. e nn ne sapevo niente?!?!?!?!?!?!????

Vabbuò, mi informo!!!

----------

## JokerMaN

beh in questo momento sono sui guns 'n roses, (e in teoria dovrei fare elettronica), ma mi do spesso anche a pink floyd, punk rock/ska e jazz....

----------

## hardskin1

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Solo Heavy Metal  

 

[img:dfa2d6dd8e]http://forum.nipogames.com/images/smilies/metal.gif[/img:dfa2d6dd8e][img:dfa2d6dd8e]http://forum.nipogames.com/images/smilies/lhdevil.gif[/img:dfa2d6dd8e][img:dfa2d6dd8e]http://forum.nipogames.com/images/smilies/metal.gif[/img:dfa2d6dd8e]

----------

